# Excision of Incisional Mass



## mjlong29 (Apr 12, 2012)

I am trying to find the code for Excision of incisional mass. It's a c-section scar. Any help will be great!!


----------



## syllingk (Apr 12, 2012)

Scar revisions are addressed in the CPT book under guidelines for codes 13100-13153...complex repairs, select the appropriate coe for the site and size. Abdominal scar revision would fall under "repair, complex, trunk...".


----------

